# Friendly Reminder for Folks Trying to Sell Stuff



## csb (Sep 5, 2008)

There is a "Yard Sale" forum located at the very end of the forum listing on the main page, where you list stuff you want to sell off. Let's keep this Forum clean for test discussion.

Here's a direct link http://engineerboards.com/index.php?showforum=11

Thanks!


----------



## Casey (Sep 5, 2008)

Hey, you want to buy my "the other board" sample Civil PE Exam?

Barely used!

And if you come across a thread where I say it is crap. Don't believe it. The sample exam is great! An excellent resource! A+


----------

